# Jonathan Harvey



## quack

Jonathan Harvey (3 May 1939 - 4 December 2012)

His passing seemed to go unnoticed on this forum unfortunately. A modern composer and cellist who mixed traditional instruments with electronics. Particularly noted for his work _Speakings_, an attempt to depict a conversation with orchestra.


----------



## PetrB




----------



## Head_case

There aren't many composers from Sutton Coldfield (the posh side of 'Burrrmin Em' in the Midlands) and I really wanted to like his string quartets a few years ago when they were released by the Arditti String Quartet. 

Perhaps I found his work rather lacking in the sinuous lines or sonorities of the music of the 70s - like the Polish Avant Garde of '78, or the post-Soviet freeze era. His is a very serialist mood which would not fit out of place alongside Karol Rathaus, the Czech composer, or perhaps an odd string quartet which I noted came from a certain Milton Babbitt.....also a Brit.


----------



## Mahlerian

Head_case said:


> a certain Milton Babbitt.....also a Brit.


...

...

Milton Babbitt was born in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Head_case

Oops. Sorry - I didn't mean to demean him. You can tell I don't listen to the sole vinyl LP of his which I have


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

RIP Mr. Harvey. 

"Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco" is one of the most beautiful works I've ever heard.


----------



## Mahlerian

Head_case said:


> Oops. Sorry - I didn't mean to demean him. You can tell I don't listen to the sole vinyl LP of his which I have


I didn't take it that way either. I was just wondering how you could have had that impression. Anyway, I like one or two pieces I've heard by Babbitt, but we have something of a rocky relationship. And then I was stuck in the unenviable position of defending him and his famous essay on "that" other forum.

On this thread's topic, I agree with COAG. It's an amazing piece. I'd like to hear more of his output. Any suggestions?


----------



## violadude

Mahlerian said:


> I didn't take it that way either. I was just wondering how you could have had that impression. Anyway, I like one or two pieces I've heard by Babbitt, but we have something of a rocky relationship. And then I was stuck in the unenviable position of defending him and his famous essay on "that" other forum.
> 
> On this thread's topic, I agree with COAG. It's an amazing piece. I'd like to hear more of his output. Any suggestions?


The one piece I have by Harvey on my Itunes is a piece for chamber ensemble and electronics called "Bhakti" It's a pretty cool piece if I do say so myself. It's pretty "epic."


----------



## violadude




----------



## PetrB

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> RIP Mr. Harvey.
> 
> "Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco" is one of the most beautiful works I've ever heard.


Thanks for pointing that one out, COAG. Try the 'Tranquil Abiding' I posted higher up, orchestral, two vacillating chords and some very ritualistic episodes on and through that framework. We need only 'one' of those from anyone, but the ability to make it work (secondary to the fact it, too, is gorgeous) always gets my vote of admiration.


----------



## Blake

Jamming Body Mandala and Towards a Pure Land. He's done some really cool things. I love his zen-like approach.


----------



## Blake

Maybe a little nod to Messiaen... maybe not. It's for the birds, really.


----------



## MagneticGhost

^^^^^ Could well be. He obviously held him in some esteem








I'm with those who are singing the praises of Mortuos Plango. It's beautiful. Must listen to some of these links and put some of his CDs on my wishlist when I get some time.

edit - sorry that picture is smaller than I thought. The piece I was trying to highlight called Tombeau de Messiaen


----------



## SimonNZ

Seconding the recommendation of Towards A Pure Land, and adding that the NMC disc that comes from is one of the most all round satisfying collections of miscellaneous Harvey works:


----------



## ptr

*Iancu Dumitrescu* - Mnemosyne; Impulse; Clusterum I / *Ana-Maria Avram* - Quatre Etudes D'Ombre; Asonant III; Metaboles (1995)(Edition Modern 1007)







.








Isabelle Hureau, flute & Thierry Miroglio, percussion

/ptr


----------



## Blake

MagneticGhost said:


> ^^^^^ Could well be. He obviously held him in some esteem
> View attachment 57391
> 
> 
> I'm with those who are singing the praises of Mortuos Plango. It's beautiful. Must listen to some of these links and put some of his CDs on my wishlist when I get some time.
> 
> edit - sorry that picture is smaller than I thought. The piece I was trying to highlight called Tombeau de Messiaen


Yea, a great disc. _Ritual Melodies_ on here is pretty sweet, as well. More of an electroacoustic piece.


----------



## starthrower

violadude said:


> The one piece I have by Harvey on my Itunes is a piece for chamber ensemble and electronics called "Bhakti" It's a pretty cool piece if I do say so myself. It's pretty "epic."


Just gave Bhakti a listen. Excellent piece!


----------



## Mandryka

I've started to listen quite frequently to two things - the 4th quartet and The Summer Cloud's Awakening. I think it's interesting music and I expect to listen soon to Wagner Dream. 

Anyone out there thought about what he does, what he has to say?


----------



## Pugg

Had to use google, never heard from the man before, sorry.


----------



## starthrower

The only piece I'm familiar with. Beautiful and imaginative!


----------



## schigolch

http://www.talkclassical.com/22814-jonathan-harvey.html


----------



## Mandryka

starthrower said:


> The only piece I'm familiar with. Beautiful and imaginative!


Yes everyone likes that, but it is early and his music changed a lot - but in some sense maybe it didn't. That's what I'm thinking about right now. I recommend the quartets.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

schigolch said:


> http://www.talkclassical.com/22814-jonathan-harvey.html


Very strong memory schigolch. :tiphat:


----------



## ST4

I agree with most of the comments here, I've already heard a large collection of his works. He is definitely an astounding composer. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Had to use google, never heard from the man before, sorry.


I can almost guarantee that you wouldn't like him!


----------



## regenmusic

I liked Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco, but the rest of it was a bit of a let down from that. Didn't seem to have an original voice but just going for that typical atonal or sound art style, but it wasn't all that bad. I'll keep trying and see if there is any more like it.


----------



## Mandryka

ST4 said:


> I agree with most of the comments here, I've already heard a large collection of his works. He is definitely an astounding composer. :tiphat:


Have you heard any of his very late works? I'm starting to explore both Wagner Dream, Summer Cloud's Awakening, and to a lesser extent the bird concerto.

It would be interesting to get a Wagnerian's reaction to Wagner Dream -- woodduck where are you?


----------



## starthrower

Mandryka said:


> woodduck where are you?


He's most likely listening an opera.


----------



## Pugg

> It would be interesting to get a Wagnerian's reaction to Wagner Dream -- woodduck where are you?


DarkAngel and Barbebleu are also Wagnerian's


----------



## steph01

I have the award-winning recording "DEO" by St John's College Choir. It won an award so might be worth acquiring for anyone interested in Harvey's works.

Although I can tell it's good, it's not really my cup of tea tbh.


----------



## Guest

Tulse just mentioned him and piqued my interest. I've started by listening to Ritual Melodies, courtesy of YouTube. I loved it; it reminded me somewhat of Murail.

More will be investigated for sure.


----------



## Guest

I hadn't heard of him until a few days ago when he had a fine work playing on Radio 3. Disappointingly I didn't catch the name of it.

I like this one though. It's called 'Messages'.






He seemed to eschew self-promotion, which may explain why he is not more widely known. I'll try to listen to some more before too long.


----------



## Art Rock

Strangely enough, I started playing this CD










about 10 minutes before I noticed this thread.

I find him a rewarding composer. Plenty of stuff on Youtube to check him out.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

This is one of my favourite purchases from 2017:










I think he is considered a sort of spectralist composer, with a strong influence on his composition also from his Buddhist philosophy. Here his string chamber works are played by the combo for whom they were originally written (I'm not sure about the Trio, actually). They are delightful, and this is very attractive music.


----------



## Guest

I've just rustled up a hefty Harvey playlist on Spotify; there's lots of his music on there. 

Mmmmmmm........spectralism......


----------



## Guest

Oh, I see he only passed away in 2012.

http://www.fabermusic.com/composers/jonathan-harvey


----------



## JosefinaHW

dogen said:


> (would this thread be better in Composer Guestbook?)


It might be helpful for us to have a Composer Guestbook within the Religious Forum. Why not just see what happens for a bit?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Madonna of Winter and Spring


----------



## Portamento

Great composer, highly recommendable. I have championed his music before and will do it again!











'Best' works (subjective, of course):
-_Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco_
-_Body Mandala_
-_Speakings_
-_Messages_


----------



## Guest

Portamento said:


> Great composer, highly recommendable. I have championed his music before and will do it again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Best' works (subjective, of course):
> -_Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco_
> -_Body Mandala_
> -_Speakings_
> -_Messages_


Thanks for your recommendations.

I listened to both of these yesterday. Stunning.


----------



## Guest

I've lined up five CDs of Harvey's music already, and I'm holding Tulse directly responsible for this financial haemorrhaging. :lol:


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> I've lined up five CDs of Harvey's music already, and I'm holding Tulse directly responsible for this financial haemorrhaging. :lol:


Oh dear, we are now competing against the 'Exploring Contemporary Composers' thread. I'll dig out some Abrahamsen while I listen to Body Mandala.


----------



## Guest

Tulse said:


> Oh dear, we are now competing against the 'Exploring Contemporary Composers' thread. I'll dig out some Abrahamsen while I listen to Body Mandala.


I'm avoiding that thread for just such a reason


----------



## Guest

Here we go, fifth CD.


----------

